# Transleisure/Oyster Warranty



## 107755 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi All,

I stumbled across this brilliant forum and through it discovered about Transleisure going out of business. not bring very good with technology I was attracted to transleisure as they offfered a 5 year warranty on the Oyster system.

I suppose this means we are on our own now, any advice from the experts


Graham


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Graham,
I know Transleisure got dishes from

http://www.ten-haaft.de

so an email to them may help? Or I heard Oyster uk may be a new company?

good luck

Steve


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

any company that are dealers for the company that manufactured your product should be able to honour the warranty on the item but not against faulty workmanship in the fitting department


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Graham, and welcome to the forum.

I would agree with what gjc has said, however according to the now defunct Transleisure as far as ten-haaft is concerned it only guarantees it's product to the original purchaser.

I don't know if this condition is unique to this particular company, as I thought warranties are often transferable to new owners.

For this reason alone I might be inclined to look for another manufacturer.

I would also add that ten-haaft are not particularly forthcoming in the email dept


Andrew


----------



## 107755 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies. Perhaps Oyster UK will takr over the 5yr warranty, or pehaps that's just wishfull thinking. Just have to keep my fingers crossed


----------



## 107106 (Sep 19, 2007)

Warranty help and advice are offered and honoured by Oyster Sat -tech a daughter company from Ten Haaft the manufactures. Set up to continue supply lines of product and parts for all customers of the now defunct Transleisure. 
Please don't panic your warranty supplied by Transleisure will be honoured.

Bill Antill Snr


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi crazybill, can I just clarify so as to leave no room for error, are you honouring the Transleisure 5 year warranty or the manufacturers 3 year warranty ?

Are you supplying parts to consumers or businesses, i.e. will you be a wholesaler to the trade only, or are you reselling to the general public ?


----------



## 107106 (Sep 19, 2007)

As I said previously all warranty offered by Transleisure will be honoured by Oyster Sat-Tech. Oyster Sat-Tech is a daughter company of Ten Haaft.
Bill Antill snr


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Nice to see Bill Snr is back in the land of the living, do spend my LOST DEPOSIT £1000 wisely. Just a shame you left it up to Jnr to do all the explaining. I for one don't wish you or your new business any luck and would advise others to steer well clear."No warranty on my money" :evil:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

crazybill said:


> As I said previously all warranty offered by Transleisure will be honoured by Oyster Sat-Tech. Oyster Sat-Tech is a daughter company of Ten Haaft.
> Bill Antill snr


Well that's very interesting Bill, Oyster Sat-Tech which is a daughter company of Ten Haaft, is honouring Transleisures extended warranty, which seems very strange when they (Ten Haaft) won't even honour their own 3 year warranty if a van has changed ownership (ie a non transferable warranty)

Andrew


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

crazybill said:


> For technical advice ring
> 
> Please don't panic your warranty supplied by Transleisure will be honoured.
> 
> Bill Antill Snr


Well it seems that Bill is fixed up! Pity about Wobby and others?


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes well fixed up its only cost him one heart attack, his home , motor home , business and his living. oy yes and fifteen years work
Sitting pretty now I think

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

crazybill said:


> Warranty help and advice are offered and honoured by Oyster Sat -tech a daughter company from Ten Haaft the manufactures. Set up to continue supply lines of product and parts for all customers of the now defunct Transleisure.
> Please don't panic your warranty supplied by Transleisure will be honoured.
> 
> Bill Antill Snr


Hi Bill I am the friend of Sonesta...........thanks for that we had a dish etc supplied and fitted by you just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Dantill said:


> Yes well fixed up its only cost him one heart attack, his home , motor home , business and his living. oy yes and fifteen years work
> Sitting pretty now I think
> 
> Dave


Dave - you miss quote me. I didn't say Bill was sitting pretty, but fixed up. As to other items (with the exception of health), that is all part of running and owning a business. If it fails, then there are consequences and if you have secured company borrowing on your home then it may be lost. My sympathy lies with the innocents who have lost money through the management or should I say mismanagement and through no fault of their own other than to trust a company to fulfill the contract that they were entering in to.


----------



## 107106 (Sep 19, 2007)

May I for the last time clarify a couple of points 1 Ten Haaft have only ever offered a three year warranty, Transleisure decided to increase that in the Uk to 5 years.
Ten Haaft through its daughter company Oyster Sat Tech will honour all five year warranties supplied by Transleisure or its dealers. In addition any customer who has paid a deposit to T/L for a purchase of a Oyster will also be credited his deposit against their installation. 
Please note that the orignal invoice must be produced for warranty work, it has always been a back to base warranty. Technical advise has always been offered without charge. If you need any help please ring.

Bill Antill snr


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Dantill said:


> Yes well fixed up its only cost him one heart attack, his home , motor home , business and his living. oy yes and fifteen years work
> Sitting pretty now I think
> 
> Dave


And who's fault was that ? Mine ? I to had a heart opp but I won't blame it on him.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wobby, I have some good news... or at least partial good news...

I've been speaking to someone in the trade who said the item you was going to get fitted was not solely fitted by Tranleisure. There are other firms out there in the UK that deal in it and would prob be cheaper. Let me know if you want details.

I know it doesn't get your 1k back, but its maybe a step in the right direction.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> I know it doesn't get your 1k back


Hasn't Bill said that deposits will be credited against installations done by the new company?

** EDIT ** No he hasn't (he nearly said that, but I didn't read it carefully enough - sorry). 

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

asprn said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > I know it doesn't get your 1k back
> ...


Oh right... missed that Dougie. Thanks.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i "think" that was only for Oyster installations not leveltronic


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

And who's fault was that ? Mine ? I to had a heart opp but I won't blame it on him.[/quote]

Just pointing out it wasnt without consequence on all parties.

I dont remember saying that it was anybodys fault.

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> i "think" that was only for Oyster installations not leveltronic


Well spotted. My post now corrected.

:roll:


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

crazybill said:


> In addition any customer who has paid a deposit to T/L for a purchase of a Oyster will also be credited his deposit against their installation.
> 
> Bill Antill snr


Why would a new company do this? Accept the debt of another company?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Freetochat said:


> Why would a new company do this? Accept the debt of another company?


Goodwill I suppose. Probably quite important, as some of the old management are now employed by the new company.

I'm surprised however that Transleisure found it necessary to charge a deposit on Oyster Systems, did anyone pay one?. That in itself would have sent a warning shot across my bows.

Andrew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Snelly. 
I have decide (after talking to a lot of people in the trade) not to fit the leveltronic system. Instead I am having fitted a German hydraulic system by a company in Portsmouth. I did contact Leveltronic in Italy, they expressed their sorry at my financial loss then went on to advise me of another reputable! company that they had appointed who would undertake the job, No talk of a dicount. 
Wobby


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wobby

No prob buddy. Would be interested to hear what put you off the leveltronic system...??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TransWeb*

Trans leisure website is still up and running, is it being continued by the new company?

TransLeisure

Trev.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Not as far as I know, but in this day and age who knows.

Wobby.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Snelly I have PM you!!

I also tried to buy on the Transliesure's site and when I got to make payment there was no button to press

Wobby


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

androidGB said:


> Freetochat said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a new company do this? Accept the debt of another company?
> ...


I suppose that was what was mean't by the Arnie comment 'I'll be back'


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

wobby said:


> Nice to see Bill Snr is back in the land of the living, do spend my LOST DEPOSIT £1000 wisely. Just a shame you left it up to Jnr to do all the explaining. I for one don't wish you or your new business any luck and would advise others to steer well clear."No warranty on my money" :evil:


Wobby,

In an email to me, you expressed that you would be not be making any further comments!

If you wish to pursue your claim, perhaps you should contact the Administrators.

Also, Bill Snr did not leave anything upto "Jnr". I chose to make the posts have. And I stand by every post I have made.

I understand that you are a company director, I sincerely hope that, pressures, either external or otherwise do not see you in the position that Transleisure was forced into.

I wish you continued success for the future.


----------



## williambark (May 1, 2005)

Hello

I'm sorry to here about people losing money from deposits and warranty that will now go void from transleisure. In the next 14 days we will be going into the sales and fitting of oyster dishes, we would be glad to answer any questons on the subject.


----------



## bob12tsc (Dec 29, 2005)

Since the demise of Transleisure there appears to be some confusion as where that leaves the Oyster Brand, and how people can still buy the product and also get any help with technical or any other practical information they may need . Many people only associate Oyster with Transleisure. There are other dealers out there happy to help Oyster owners in any way .

{Promotional material removed by mods}

I dont think it was made clear if Oyster sat-tech the daughter company of Ten Haaft are retailers or wholesalers to the trade only . It is my understanding from speaking to them that they intend only to wholesale to the trade .


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Oyster-Sat-Tech Limited is the UK arm of Ten-Haaft GMBH and is the UK Distributor of the full Oyster Range, as said previously OST will honour the warranty on its parent company products.

Andy Barrett, regarded by many, including Ten-Haaft, as the UK's most knowledge-able engineer on the full Oyster-Range works for OST and is more than happy to assist with any Oyster related issues.

For those that are considering an Oyster now or in the future, OST can recommend one in your area or within a reasonable driving distance. 

Kind Regards


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Just thought I would air my experiences with an Oyster.
Had the the system fitted two years ago by Transleisure and it worked great up until this year when it started to have problems finding Astra 2.
At the York Show I spoke to Bill Antill at Transleisure and he informed me that the system needed a software upgrade. Cost to me £45.
On my way back to the van to collect my control box I spoke to Bob Jackson who confirmed that the unit needed upgrading. He knew it was purchased from TL but still offered his services f.o.c. Within ten minutes the unit was upgraded by Bob.
Bob is a very knowledgable engineer himself and could not help me enough.
Is business all about taking?
A lot of businesses today have forgotten the word SERVICE.
Good luck Bob in an even larger share of the Oyster market


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just checking I understood that; Bob did free-of-charge what Bill required £45 for?

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'm a bit confused by all of this.

Robert Jackson is stating that Oyster Sat Tech Ltd are only going to wholesale to the trade, therefore the fitting will be carried out by other dealers.

However in another post Bill has said they will honour all deposits paid to TL for Oyster Installations, how is this going to work. I presume by crediting the dealer selected to fit the equipment.

THe other point that Bill has mentioned is that Oyster Sat Tech Ltd will honour the warranty on its parent company products, does this mean whether originally fitted by TL or not?. Does this therefore mean that they will have engineers to diagnose, fit and refit the systems?

If this can be clarified, that will be great.


Andrew


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Yes Dave, Bob Jackson did the upgrade completely free.


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

Many things are done by many companies "Free of Charge".

I am sure many more things could be "Free of Charge" if employees don't want paying.

It is very easy to not charge when you have no costs associated, however when a business has overheads such as staff, business premises and everything else that goes with it, these need to be paid for.

However, good luck to those that offer a "free" service.

And for those that "buy" a free service, remember there is no such thing a "free Lunch"

Should anyone require advise on Oyster Satellite, please do not hesitate to contact Oyster-Sat Tech Ltd, the UK subsiduary of Ten Haaft Gmbh 

Advise is given freely!!

P


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

androidGB said:


> THe other point that Bill has mentioned is that Oyster Sat Tech Ltd will honour the warranty on its parent company products, does this mean whether originally fitted by TL or not?. Does this therefore mean that they will have engineers to diagnose, fit and refit the systems?
> 
> If this can be clarified, that will be great.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew,

As part of the Oyster-Sat Tech Ltd remit, all clients of TL that had left deposits with TL will have their orders for Oyster fullfilled by Oyster Sat Tech Ltd. Oyster-Sat Tech Ltd will honour all manufacturers warranty issues on all Oyster products in line with manufacturers instruction.

Yes we have an engineer who is more than qualified to diagnose, and rectify any Oyster problem.

Hope this clarifies


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

£45 for less than ten minutes work. Originally spent 2k with transleisure for the installation.
Quote "Many things are done by many companies "Free of Charge". pity is wasn't Transleisure in their aftersales.
Well done Bob Jackson if you managed to get a complimentary stand at york from the organiser and for not accruing any costs for three days of hard work.


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

soundman said:


> £45 for less than ten minutes work. Originally spent 2k with transleisure for the installation.
> Quote "Many things are done by many companies "Free of Charge". pity is wasn't Transleisure in their aftersales.
> Well done Bob Jackson if you managed to get a complimentary stand at york from the organiser and for not accruing any costs for three days of hard work.


Yes, you have a valid point, £45 for 10 minutes work! However, things are not quite that simple, you are aware of the reason for the need to update the software?

The launch of a BADR4 interferring with the SSID of Astra 2.

How was this anomoly discovered and rectified? By accident?

No, it was done by the time consuming and painstaking testing and software rewrite by staff from Transleisure and Ten Haaft.

As I said earlier, if staff could work for nothing and Business with premises did not have to pay rent or business rates then perhaps things like mobile phone top ups or internet connection or even Sky TV could be given away free. After all if I've purchased the hardware why should I pay for the service.

Wouldn't it be a wonderful world if everything was free.

Incedently, Whilst working for Transleisure, there were sub-contractors that charged Transleisure Customers £50 for a remote eye worth about £3. Keeping £47 for himself.

When we found out we refunded the customer out of our own pockets and then included the remote eye, free of charge in future installs.

We also stopped using those Sub-contractors.

And as is often the case they start up in competition and which leads to more market choice which is good for everybody.


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*Upgrade*

Could some one tell me if I need to upgrade the software on my Oyster system. I purchased it from Transleisure on 30/09/04 & I have never had any problems with it, but having read the comments on this thread I am now concerned that I need an upgrade

Thankyou


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

The forgotten word *GOODWILL*


----------



## bob12tsc (Dec 29, 2005)

for those confused about the software upgrade issue , this only applies to the MK1 Oyster Visions and Oyster Caro . These are recognised by being a wedge shaped control panel with a map of Europe on them divided into 3 zones 
regards robert Jackson


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*Software Update*

Thanks for the reply, ours is the the model with the control panel with the map of europe divided into three segments. I live near Burton on Trent could you tell me where the nearest place to there that I could get the update done

Thankyou


----------



## bob12tsc (Dec 29, 2005)

_Mod edit: advertising removed (contravenes rules of forum)

PM fpr support information_


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

_Mod edit: advertising removed (contravenes rules of forum)

PM for support details_


----------



## slamdunk69 (Apr 16, 2006)

*ten-haaft receiver power supply replacement*

Hi
We've got a ten-haaft oyster system, and the receiver power supply is fried, I susplect an unhealthy dose of reverse polarity was the cause, but I'm not absolutely certain. It's blown a transistor on the power supply board and overloaded a few of the circuits, but the damage seems to be confined only to the power supply board alone.

Firstly I need to know how to identify which model of receiver I have. It's all black with only three buttons on the front on/off and plus and minus. There are no obvious distinguishing identitifying codes of any sort on the exterior

Secondly I need to know if I can purchase a replacement power supply, or is it a bin job and buy another receiver - which I understand isn't exactly cheap to do?

Hope someone can help me out there.

Cheers
Dunk

You're only young once, but you can remain immature indefinately.


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dunk 

Its sounds very much like you have an oyster III!

If so, personally, forget it!

hth

Admin Note: Promo material removed iaw site rules


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

crazybill said:


> May I for the last time clarify a couple of points 1 Ten Haaft have only ever offered a three year warranty, Transleisure decided to increase that in the Uk to 5 years.
> Ten Haaft through its daughter company Oyster Sat Tech will honour all five year warranties supplied by Transleisure or its dealers. Please tel me on 01 13 2727580 or 07747463318 not 12 as originally posted. In addition any customer who has paid a deposit to T/L for a purchase of a Oyster will also be credited his deposit against their installation.
> Please note that the orignal invoice must be produced for warranty work, it has always been a back to base warranty. Technical advise has always been offered without charge. If you need any help please ring.
> 
> Bill Antill snr


Bill - If I've got this right, you are saying that Oyster Sat Tech are (effectively) reinstating customers to the position they were in before T/L folded. ie:

1) If they've already got an Oyster system, then they still have the full warranty

2) If they'd paid a deposit, and not yet got the system, Oyster Sat Tech will honour that deposit

If I've interpreted that right, then I say a big WELL DONE, and I wish you the best of health. I'd like to think that none of us would really wish anything but good health on you.

Good to see yet another trader joining into the forums. I hope that you will win friends on here.


----------



## bob12tsc (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi there Dunk
the box you have could well be an Oyster 111 as alluded to by bill antill jnr , in which case the advice to bin it is seconded by me , but it could well be an Oyster IV analoge of which there were two versions, one that would not find astra 2, and a later one that would. The on screen menu had an option ( menu option number 5 ) which moved the dish from Astra 1 to astra 2 if your sytem is the later Oyster 1V analogue then it may be worth a little effort. You can tell the difference between the Oyster 111 and the Oyster 1V by the type of top box on the roof with the dish , the earlier and now defunkt Oyster 111 had a orange peel effect base with a cream colour and the base plate was square and the whole assembly rotated when searching , the later Oyster 1V had a top box with rectangular base plate and a whiter top box on which only the "top hat" rear part of the box rotates when searching . I have some secondhand boxes of both types 

we will happily help anyone with Oysters, and incedentaly on the subject of warranty and deposits paid to T/L we will try and help there as well . On speaking to Julian Preston the MD of Oyster Sat tech, he tells me they will NOT be honouring T/L`s 5 year warranty, (and the Antills no longer work for them) , but will honour Ten Haaft 3 warranty , and just to elaborate on this point the manufacturers warranty covers failure of the equipment due to faulty materials or workmanship. What is not covered is the cost of travel or any fault that is not Ten Haaft product ie the Sky or other digibox that was supplied by the selling dealer, or bad workmanship in the fitting department , this is down to the dealer who sold it . 

Regards

Robert Jackson (Total Satellite Co)

Admin Edit: Promo material removed iaw site rules


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The other source of information is Ten-Haaft themselves, they were the only one's who responded to an email I sent regarding a replacement "sat mouse"

It is an unfortunate fact of life that a lot of companies in this country do not seem to take email enquiries seriously, they miss the point that this is the most efficient form of communication.

Andrew


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Oyster System*

Hi all, I dont know if I am coming on the back of this too late but I will try, I recently purchased an Oyster 85 cm with skew which I believe is the latest model, at the time of fitting I did not want a terrestrial Digital Arial fitted, I was not aware that this was "an Extra" in the Oyster ie there is a special Control box that allows you to fit arial cables to it, I just thought this was standard, I have now fitted a Digital Arial and come to attaching cables and discover the plug/socket on the oyster control box missing, I then start phoning as to why etc, Then it is explained, I am then quoted around £1000 to exchange the Control box (not a chance) I feel that all these things should be explained in full when purchasing, I also am not at a total loss when looking at things and can see that the DVB-T Board is a "Plug In" BUT No-One seems to be able to supply the Board up to now, Does anyone have any idea if and where these can be purchase from Please.
I also discovered at the same time that it is also possible to have a Hard disc in the Oyster unit as well But again no-one informed me of this facility as if they had I would have had this facility as well.

Les


----------

